

With $15 in Radio Shack parts, 14-year-old hacks a car - scotty79
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2886830/with-15-in-radio-shack-parts-14-year-old-hacks-a-car.html

======
JoeAltmaier
Not sure this means anything. You have physical possession of a car, you can
attach to any system.

